# Dec 64 Schwinn Super Deluxe



## vastingray (Jan 29, 2019)

December 64 2 speed Super Deluxe


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 29, 2019)

That's purdy ! , how many you got now ?


----------



## vastingray (Jan 29, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> That's purdy ! , how many you got now ?



I’ve got about 160 bikes and enough early frames and parts to do another 20 or so lol got carried away it’s such a fun but addicting hobby


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 29, 2019)

HOARDER  !! lol


----------



## vastingray (Jan 29, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> HOARDER  !! lol



Haha I know man that’s what I feel like


----------



## videoranger (Feb 2, 2019)

Hoarding implies junk, you have an obsession, maybe a bit crazy but far more enjoyable. I find the key to enjoyment is being able to provide a tasteful display that allows each item a chance to stand out yet an overall balance of all the stuff on display without clutter. When you get too many to display properly, rotate items. Be sure to leave at least a few minutes every day for family and chores. Beware of StingRays, they'll take you back in time.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 2, 2019)

videoranger said:


> Hoarding implies junk, you have an obsession, maybe a bit crazy but far more enjoyable. I find the key to enjoyment is being able to provide a tasteful display that allows each item a chance to stand out yet an overall balance of all the stuff on display without clutter. When you get too many to display properly, rotate items. Be sure to leave at least a few minutes every day for family and chores. Beware of StingRays, they'll take you back in time.




It Was A Joke ,


----------



## videoranger (Feb 3, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> It Was A Joke ,



I know, I'm in the same boat, er bike pile.


----------

